# Sanctions against Iraq a mistake?



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 10, 2018)

I agree, this will only put Iraq a Shiite country into Iran's Shiite arms.

Sanctioning Iraq over gas imports from Iran is a mistake

*Sanctioning Iraq over gas imports from Iran is a mistake*
by Michael Rubin
 | October 09, 2018 08:16 AM






00:00



*Sign up for In Our Opinion commentary*

BAGHDAD— The Trump administration is waging economic warfare against the Islamic Republic of Iran, and rightly so. The Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps dominates the Iranian economy, diverting contracts and cash away from ordinary Iranians and government services and utilizing it for projects which fuel terrorism and destabilize the region.

But rather than attack the financial basis of terror with a scalpel, President Trump’s national security team is wielding an axe. When it comes to Iraq, that axe promises to benefit Iran at the expense of Iraqi nationalists and liberals who would like nothing more than to push back Iranian influence.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I agree, this will only put Iraq a Shiite country into Iran's Shiite arms.
> 
> Sanctioning Iraq over gas imports from Iran is a mistake
> 
> ...



The US is attacking Iran because Iran doesn't support the US, whereas the Saudis are laughing the whole way. 

It's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## McRocket (Oct 10, 2018)

Agreed.

Bolton...the guy is just salivating for a war/conflict. He seems desperate for America to attack _someone_.

Neocon whacko.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Right...Democrapt/Obama Plan .. support terrorist nations with billions ...  .. they need nukes!


----------



## Erinwltr (Oct 10, 2018)

If POTUS wants a war, John Bolton is more than capable of giving it to him.  More wasted money and time in the ME.


----------



## night_son (Oct 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I agree, this will only put Iraq a Shiite country into Iran's Shiite arms.
> 
> Sanctioning Iraq over gas imports from Iran is a mistake
> 
> ...



Goes way back to the 1970's and certain chemical weapon gift mistakes made by trigger time happy anti-Iranian folk, whom I happen to agree with. Since Xerxes aimed his scythe wave hordes at Greece, way down up through history to the Ottomans and on in running to our present day, the Persians, who I happen to admire the hell out of for their insanely unique military, cultural and original, ancient religious style (Zarathustra anyone?), remain a dire threat to Western Civilization as always from time out of mind. 

I once went out in the sands of time to see a man about enforcing a no-fly zone by popping tires and turbofans on ground parked Iraqi warplanes. And while I fully agree the Iran-Iraq Persian-Babylonian quagmire has bloody far beyond run its course in American lives, and lives throughout all of history, it's all because:* EDEN*. Tree of Life and all that jazz. Bang, boom, bomb, gas, die, live, rinse repeat ancient, ancient conflict not fading out of our modern and future eras anytime soon.


----------



## caddo kid (Oct 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I agree, this will only put Iraq a Shiite country into Iran's Shiite arms.
> 
> Sanctioning Iraq over gas imports from Iran is a mistake
> 
> ...




This is the 'classic' US neo-con move on a poor ME nation.
1. attack, invade, destroy the nation BECAUSE  the US claims the broke nation has WMDs
2. occupy the nation for 15 years
3. blackmail the nation

yep; this gonna work real great


----------

